# The Romantic (...) Concerto by Hyperion



## Aramis

Any fans of this series?

I find it great, the performances are always decent (if not more) and the choose of composers is stunning - most of them are rare pearls, impossible to hear within more prestigeous labels. 

There are plenty of volumes in all sections: piano, cello, violin concertos - I wonder if anyone owns complete sets.


----------



## Mayerl

Been singing the praises of not just these series but of Hyperion in particular for many years. I bought Volume 1 of the Piano Concerto series way back in the early nineties and, although I have other recordings of Mendelssohn & Weber concertos, so far I have not missed an issue. We are now up to Volume 50 and I wonder how many more gems Hyperion are going to pull out of the bag.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

It is an admirable series.

I have the *Rimsky*-Korsakov and *Balakirev* issue.

The Robert *Fuchs* issue has been highly praised.


----------



## handlebar

I own maybe 75% of the piano concerto series as well as the cello line-up. All are stunning and well done.
Hyperion has been a favourite of mine since the early days of CD's.

Jim
Vancouver,Wa


----------



## Vaneyes

I owned a few CDs from the concerti series, but the curiosity didn't last. Many of the composers I wasn't interested in, or found better recordings.


----------



## jurianbai

I got two. I agree many rare piece.

Arensky and Taneyev









Stanford


----------



## handlebar

I also own the Stanford CD. Very nice IMHO. 

Jim


----------



## science

I want to bump this thread because I was going to start one just like it. I've only bought a few things from the Romantic Piano Concerto series, including the Saint-Saens disks, the Dohnanyi disk, the Balakirev / Rimsky-Korsakov disk, the Glazunov / Goedicke disk, and the Parry / Stanford disk.

Of those, I'd say the Saint-Saens is the one I'd recommend first, but I like them all and anyway I wouldn't encourage anyone to take my opinion too seriously. On the other hand, I intend to buy many more of the disks in these series and I look forward to finding out what y'all have and love.


----------



## jurianbai

just added three violin concerto volume (beside above), the Samuel Colleridge-Taylor & Sommervell, Hubay 3 & 4, and Moszkowski - Karlowicz, leaving Hubay 1 & 2 and Saint Saens recording that I already owned on other version.

Beside Hubay, all those are new composer to me and I am glad they recorded their piece in this way, without paired them with familiar piece.


----------



## Art Rock

I have about 80% of the piano series (avoiding obvious duplications like Tchaikovsky, Saint Saens and Mendelssohn, who I already had in other performances). Agree on the consistent high quality (as I would expect from Hyperion), and there are some real pearls there. I particularly like the Sauer/Scharwenka disc.

Saving the violin and cello series for the future......


----------



## Rangstrom

I have quite a few and, for the most, they are up to Hyperion's high standard. Some are stunning, the Busoni for example.

I just finished listening to the three cds that have Moscheles concerti 1-7 and I would really like to hear more of his music (I wonder why they didn't do concerto no. 8). 

The Ponti series of recordings on Candide was fun for discovery, but Hyperion is another level.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

jurianbai said:


> I got two. I agree many rare piece.
> 
> Arensky and Taneyev


Oistrakh is a benchmark on the Taneyev suite, you should get that one.

How does this Arensky compare to Rosand's?

I don't completely enjoy the violin series, since many of those concertos already exist in excellent (reference, I would say) recordings, like the Karlowicz (Wilkomirska) and Hubay's fourth (Rosand).


----------



## jurianbai

I yet to heard Rosand, in fact not really aware on this violinist name before... I think I encountered less Arensky VC before. I hope the series still continued, if I see the Piano series they made it till 50+ volume now.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

jurianbai said:


> I yet to heard Rosand, in fact not really aware on this violinist name before... I think I encountered less Arensky VC before. I hope the series still continued, if I see the Piano series they made it till 50+ volume now.


He recorded many obscure works... concertos and pieces by Godard, Hubay, Joachim, Lehar, Ysaÿe, Sibelius, Arensky and others.

Chloe Hanslip recently recorded Godard concertos for Naxos, but she comes nowhere near Rosand in the second.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

I was wrong before. Odnoposoff didn't record Joachim's Fantasy but a his enjoyable "Theme and variations".

Also on Joachim, Tezlaff has been playing the Hungarian concerto recently, with fantastic results. You should get that one too.


----------



## jurianbai

Just to add more beautiful violin concerto from the Hyperion series, Romantic Violin Concerto, especially Max Reger is a must heard.:

Ferdinand David
http://amzn.to/KMgam5









Frédéric d' Erlanger (1868-1943) 
Frederic Cliffe (1857-1931)

http://amzn.to/Jy3UGs









Max Reger








http://amzn.to/LPaBZ4


----------



## Sonata

I'm looking forward to checking some of these out....time to throw a few into the amazon wishlist!


----------



## Creibold

Hyperion is surely one of the best classical music record companies out there, and this is just one of many things they are doing _right_.

I have every _Romantic Piano Concerto_ album in the series so far and there is certainly music here that deserves to be in the standard repertoire, chiefly the Hiller and Moszkowski piano concertos!


----------



## kanishknishar

I am wondering _now _what view these recordings have. Many more discs have been released since. Many more composers.

The Busoni and von Sauer were discoveries - Busoni was exceptional!


----------



## Pugg

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> I was wrong before. Odnoposoff didn't record Joachim's Fantasy but a his enjoyable "Theme and variations".
> 
> Also on Joachim, Tezlaff has been playing the Hungarian concerto recently, with fantastic results. You should get that one too.


Thanks for letting us know :tiphat:


----------

